# jebsens old shipmates



## mick havler (Jan 10, 2009)

looking for kenny page steve ? from romford sailed on the m v brimnes 24/5/77to26 /2/78 also danny price and ian silk sailed on mv spraynes 22/5/78/ to 16/`2/78/ remember that trip very well as my father inlaw joined at a later date and brought the mother inlaw with him father inlaw was fred hunter /bosun also brother inlaw karl who was 12 at the time but never took up the life at sea would like yo hear off the lads off the spraynes as he still remembers the deck crew very well as he was treated as our extra deck boy also any other old ship mates from jebsens years june 1977 through to january 1981


----------



## georgemacleod (Jul 23, 2005)

*jebsens*

Hi Mick, don`t think i sailed with you but shipped out with Jebbies 1977-1989 sailing in Furunes ,Risnes,Ringnes,Borgnes,Sealnes,Spraynes,Sharpnes,Rocknes,Bolnes,Binsnes & Lakenes. Looking at my discharge book, i sailed in Bolnes six times!


----------



## shanksy (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Mick, Good site eh! hope you find your buddy,s


----------



## Enri (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi George,
I joined jebsens in Feb 77, and stayed until 85 or 6, (can't remember without checking my discharge books), before moving on to Buries Markes.
Furunes, Risnes, Saltnes, Sealnes, Rocknes Borgnes, Loftnes, Firmnes, are the ones I remember being on, (again without checking). Furunes the first and Firmnes the last, the others inbetween and some more than once.


----------



## clearway1 (Nov 11, 2009)

anybody from the tenax days old binsness and baynes 1970/71


----------



## John Adamson (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes, joined the Leknes in November 69 as 3rd Mate, first ship I had been on with bridge engin control. Joined the Baynes in June 71, on the Poland - Rouen coal run. 

John


----------



## clearway1 (Nov 11, 2009)

John Adamson said:


> Yes, joined the Leknes in November 69 as 3rd Mate, first ship I had been on with bridge engin control. Joined the Baynes in June 71, on the Poland - Rouen coal run.
> 
> John


hi john joined baynes in 1970 first trip april, and binsnes brand new from greenock on clyde 1970/71 both world wide trips cat/boy gp


----------

